# That's my boy!



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I couldn't decide where I should post this. Braggs, Health, Behavior, Training...because what happened to me today has all of those qualities rolled into one. 

I posted on another thread that I had to take Hondo to the vet today - turned out he had a raw spot deep under a pad of his foot. I am so very happy that it wasn't something serious. 

But I have to bragg on how well Hondo behaved. I truly couldn't have asked him to be any better, I couldn't have asked him to do anything more. :wub:

Hondo was very quiet and well behaved while waiting for the Dr. The vet tech came and got us, and we small chatted waiting for the vet. He lowered the table to weigh Hondo, and I walked Hondo to it and told him to load. Up he went, never hesitated. The vet came in, talked to Hondo for a bit - I loaded him back on the table and the vet raised it. The tech, myself and the vet stood so he couldn't attempt to jump down...I told him to stay and he never moved. :wub:

The vet checked out his entire rear end. Said his hips, joints etc. felt fine and he wasn't showing any pain from her moving them. She said she still feels comfortable at waiting till he is two to x-ray his hips. When she moved his pads, Hondo ducked - never moving his legs but showing obvious pain. But he didn't try to bite or run or anything. She found the raw spot. 

When she was finished she spoke to the tech regarding Hondo. She showed him how fit he was, (touching his ribs, hips and belly) Said he was a very solid dog and what ever I was doing at home regarding food and exercise to keep up the good work (after his foot heals). 

Then the vet stated that Hondo was very close to what the perfect German Shepherd should be regarding temperment. She stated that he tolerates, but doesn't welcome. That he listens to me when he isn't sure what he is supposed to do. She said that she normally muzzles Shepherds, and that was why she stood for a few moments talking to me and Hondo. ( At one point Hondo was sniffing her and I told him "Hondo, that's rude." and he quit. ) She said to the tech, "Think how easy our job would be if people always partnered with their pets like this!"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome!

Great job Hondo and you too Nancy!

Wonderful team work! ​


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: To you and Hondo, glad there was nothing serious going on with your precious boy!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy to hear Hondo is going to be fine, and that he was such a good boy at the vet. Good job!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:happyboogie:Way to go Hondo


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Woot Woot!! Way to go Hondo! I beat your a proud Momma!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Great job Hondo!*

Keep it up!


----------

